# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: How to avoid 'old tank syndrome'

## AquaticQuotient.com

Older aquariums can have issues of their own, leading to dead fish and terrible water. The tragedy is that its so simple to avoid this kind of problem.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

